# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  masturbating before lifting

## thecivilizedanimal

should i avoid it, maybe keep some of that aggression in me ?

----------


## TRT,MAN

ya it might tire you out and waist a good work out. lol

----------


## Necrosaro

IMO It makes me tired so I wouldn't.

----------


## thecivilizedanimal

LOL too late, i couldnt help myself,

i figured i wouldnt be as into it

but if i see something pretty on the street on my way to the gym i might be back in the game hahaha

----------


## Flex Columbo

have a wank afterwoods , whenever i have a wank or sex im just satisfied , i couldnt give a shit about the gym, go to the gym horny as **** , and check out the fine ass in there spandex...heeelllll yeah. and just think if i train hard one day you will all be mine.

nothing motivates me more than sex with women, when im hard., i train hard

----------


## (1*)

doing before, after, and during.......

----------


## kalspic

its the best way to warm up the arms before a workout. just beat one off and make sure you switch hit and your good to go.

----------


## beatango2008

I wouldnt makes me tired sometimes I fall asleep and dont wake back up lol

----------


## ni4ni

just on arm days...

----------


## Swifto

Not sure about you lot, but I'm knackered after sex or knocking one out!

----------


## jbm

I do it during concentration curl using my free hand while staring at myself at the mirror!

----------


## stack_it

It's my only source of cardio!

----------


## therecanonlybe1

just make sure ya wash your hands after,,before headin to the gym...

----------


## peachfuzz

i jerk off AT the gym.

try it.

----------


## vpchill

> It's my only source of cardio!



Wow I need to shed some BF, so imma start doing it more. Thanx stack

----------


## SmittyTheOX

It still surprises me how often this topic comes up.

----------


## -Ender-

i'm suprised that it comes up at all.

----------


## eatrainrest

masturbating before workouts put me in the wrong mindset... save it for after

----------


## RANA

Sometimes before or I just will have sex, but I am much hornier afterwards

----------


## (1*)

> I do it during concentration curl using my free hand while staring at myself at the mirror!


this is got to be a front runner for the "best post of the year award."

----------


## PIGPEN8181

how bout having sex while working out. wife did that to me in the basement gym. got a half azz workout and kept on goin.

----------


## jbm

> this is got to be a front runner for the "best post of the year award."

----------


## DEE151

:Aajack: 


> should i avoid it, maybe keep some of that aggression in me ?

----------


## collar

just go and lift weights

----------


## Tigershark

....

----------


## stack_it

> Wow I need to shed some BF, so imma start doing it more. Thanx stack


Just remember to switch hit so the forearms stay proportionate.... I tried to market this form of excercise but the production companys said it's been done. I think they said it's called "porn?" idk tho.

----------


## ph34rsh4ck



----------


## jbm



----------


## bakie

^^ this all makes me laugh.

----------


## bakie

I prefer to come home and knock one out though... The bloods already pumpin then.

----------


## thecivilizedanimal

lol i see some people took this a little serious , it was a topic for conversation, lol.

----------


## jbm

my grip varies sometimes!

----------


## eatrainrest

if i jerk off left handed i feel like a retard, if that helps, lol

----------


## getzwolez33

I use to fire off a few knuckle children before work out. Just because I'm to tired when I get home.

----------


## cubnlynx

Check this out put a few rubberbands on your wrist make sure they are tight then sit on your hand start jerking with the other hand when you can't feel the hand your sitting on any more switch and it's like someone else is doing it for you

----------


## stack_it

flip grip is the way to go!

----------


## Exevious

He might be on to something... 

I have always wondered if it would elevate natty test production.. to rub one off before lifting..  :Hmmmm: 

It would make a good Discovery Channel research topic!!

----------


## GGallin

I just give the old in out to the wifey before the gym. Much better cardio warm up.

----------


## "Maximus"

Hahah.. I needed a good laugh!

----------


## bakie

I love the fact that this still continues. Hell, a mod might as well come sticky this one, because it is going to go on forever. Though, I must admit after reading the thread, I do notice that I usually masturbate before or after the gym nearly every lift. So, me being the scientist I am I did an experiment. I have found that masturbation before the gym is a great warm up.

----------


## Misery13

just say no...

----------


## dan_e666

.....

----------


## astoica

Yes I think You Should avoid it.

And I found This Awesome Site If you want Some Tips On Building Muscles, Is Awesome. It Even Has A FREE Trial:
http://www.startshaping.com/fitness

----------


## _CrossroadS_

I prefer to give myself the stranger before the gym...you know, sit on your hand till it falls asleep then get after it. Close your eyes, picture the hottie you'll be seeing on the elliptical, and bam! 

Umm jerk off before gym, can't say it's a routine but yes I've done it, with no effect on my workout. Sex - nah, I sleep after sex. Def wouldn't work...

----------


## eatrainrest

jerking off is bad luck...

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## TODouble2

you can work out your arms by masturbating

traditional stroke is for forearms
bring your elbow below your junk and stroke for biceps 
and turn your hand around the opposite way for triceps

i already patented this so don't try stealing it!

----------


## bjpennnn

i dropped my load twice this morning becuase my girl just could not get enough then i went to the gym had the best workout i have had in about 6 weeks.

----------


## jbm

better masturbate in between sets!

----------


## B.E.N.

Anyone watch that Sport's Science show on the Fox Sports channel? Here is an article from one of there shows. They say keep rubbing them out...

_Last year, the cable television show Sports Science set out to prove or disprove the theory. Former heavyweight boxing champion Chris Byrd was put through a series of the same tests. One set occurred before sex, where Byrd abstained for one week leading up to the tests. The other tests occurred the day after Byrd had sex with his wife. The tests measured leg strength, heart rate and punching power, as well as testosterone levels .

Byrds leg strength on a squat machine was 909 pounds afterward compared to 908 pounds before. His heart rate remained at 180 beats per minute in both tests. His punching power, measured on a punching bag containing impact censors, was actually higher after sex (1,304 pounds compared to 1,128 pounds). And his testosterone levels were also higher after sex (462 nanograms-per-liter compared to 325 ng/l)._

----------


## YoungGunsNY

lol i detect heavy sarcasm everywhere - but who is serious .. since i used to do this in my highschool (major porn searching) days but doesnt it release testosterone or is that testosterone not beneficial towards your workout thus it doesn't truly matter?

----------


## YoungGunsNY

> 


lmfao man! omg - i can't wait for my cousins to try this game on me in the near future!!!

----------


## eatrainrest

jerking off with weight attatched to your forearm is the same as working the anterior delts with dumbells

----------


## Little Herc

Masterbation kills libdo, libdo is what drives 9/10 peaple that work out. Plus it leads to smoking and thats a whole other thread  :Smilie:

----------


## Free Will

ever tried masturbating while lifting ? deep squats and long strokes lol

----------


## Free Will

ever tried masturbating while lifting ? ...deep squats and long strokes lol... :7up:

----------


## bag up pr bagpipe

When I was like 19 playing youth rugby before a game a member of the team would masturbate but stop before he shot his load. He used 2 say it got the test flowing round hs body before the game!!

----------


## jbm

> ever tried masturbating while lifting ? ...deep squats and long strokes lol...


As i have said... concentration curls using your free hand to masturbate... it works!

----------


## Free Will

YAY im gonna give it a go JBM....lol...hope i dont get confused and grip the wrong thing to hard  :Aajack:  :Aajack:  haha

----------


## jbm

> YAY im gonna give it a go JBM....lol...hope i dont get confused and grip the wrong thing to hard  haha


lolol! satisfaction guaranteed...

----------


## BokBok

Just spank it and be happy...

----------


## bakie

lol, INDEED!

----------

